# windows 8 hanging at restart.



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

So my windows 8 is stuck at restarting with the circle loop before it was stuck at 30% 15 minute and now its been stuck at restarting for 15 minute also what can I do? I hate windows 8 so much because of this, never had this happen on windows xp, vista, and 7 why windows 8...This has been my 3rd laptop exchange and all same thing with windows 8... why does microsoft have to be a douch and put windows 8 on every computer.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Help me please!!! I need a fix other than pressing the start button because that messed up my other computer to that is why I had to return it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> This has been my 3rd laptop exchange


First off, Microsoft did not put *Windows 8* on your computer. The computer _manufacturer_ did. You might have been able to buy the computer with a downgrade to Windows 7 if you asked for it from the manufacturer. Besides, It's not Windows 8 that is the problem, this is more likely a hardware problem, probably the HDD. 
On another computer download the ISO image for* Seatools* in my signature. Burn the image to CD using* IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests on the drive. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced. You probably have only had a few months so you can send the computer in and get a replacement.


----------

